
A deep dive into Uranus jokes - empath75
https://electricliterature.com/a-deep-dive-into-uranus-jokes-c492f970d1f0?fbclid=IwAR0iSYlel9dsQChZbgfu43rhoGHurn6mTtRmq_CTK9MZ7C_Z_r7At0Z4u-Y
======
pronoiac
In Futurama, astronomers renamed Uranus in 2620 to end that stupid joke once
and for all. Its new name: Urectum.

~~~
dragonshed
Oh, that's Good News!

------
stochastic_monk
Physicists and astronomers by and large pronounce it something like “urunus”,
with the accent on the first syllable. In addition to avoiding jokes, it feels
more formal to me, probably because I’ve mostly heard it primarily in academic
settings.

------
xiphmont
Now this is a subject I can really get behind!

------
ill0gicity
The title of this is oddly apropos.

~~~
gjm11
It's clearly deliberate.

~~~
classicsnoot
On the nose, in a manner of speaking.

------
adzm
Why wasn't it called Caelus in the first place? Was something else using that
name?

